# PVC Prop Fence with a curve



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks great! I am working on mine this coming weekend. Hope mine will come out as nice.


----------



## Bificus (Oct 10, 2015)

UPDATE

We have started to install the fence and it looks great - It sways a little if the wind is blowing (kind of creepy?) But looks so real! 

I still have 2 more panels I had not finished painting to install. AND I managed to knock one over and shatter the tips on some of the finials, So, that has to be repaired.... But almost done with this part!

































And I am not sure which would be the most appropriate quote were you to do so to me this Halloween... One of the following:
- "We are going to need more spray paint"
- "We need to go back to Lowes, again"
- "Did you know Lemon Essential Oil totally removes spray paint from a manicure?"


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

That looks fantastic and the curve of the driveway adds even more to the "finial" - I mean "final" effect!


----------



## Machiavellian (Feb 10, 2013)

Your curved fence looks great! excellent use of using shorter fence pieces and multiple posts to fit the curve of the driveway, What did you use to support the fence?


----------



## Bificus (Oct 10, 2015)

Machiavellian said:


> Your curved fence looks great! excellent use of using shorter fence pieces and multiple posts to fit the curve of the driveway, What did you use to support the fence?



It is supported with garden stakes hammered into the ground. They are the green coated variety. We had a few larger/thicker ones, but found that putting 3 thinner ones together worked just as well. We slid the Anchor poles over those. We had to be fairly careful in this area of sprinklers and a sewer pipe, so it was a good option.


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bificus said:


> UPDATE
> 
> We have started to install the fence and it looks great - It sways a little if the wind is blowing (kind of creepy?) But looks so real!
> 
> ...


Your fence looks fantastic and I would love to build this....but most importantly I just learned what takes spay paint off a manicure


----------



## BudhagRizzo (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------



## CassintheUK (Aug 19, 2013)

That is sooooo good!


----------



## Bificus (Oct 10, 2015)

allears22 said:


> Your fence looks fantastic and I would love to build this....but most importantly I just learned what takes spay paint off a manicure


It really does work. Grapefruit, Orange and Lime Essential oils do too. (My nails are currently Tiffany blue color under that "Oil Rubbed Bronze" paint)

I won't mention how much spray paint was on my feet as well.


----------



## savagedaddy (Sep 28, 2014)

Excellent job. Of course! Why didn't I think of using a jig for my fences. Ugh. I'll have to try this for 2016. Quick question: Are those all 4' sections for easy storage and setup? I assume they are attached to the the 'posts' by brackets.


----------



## Bificus (Oct 10, 2015)

savagedaddy said:


> Quick question: Are those all 4' sections for easy storage and setup?


The PVC molding was sold in 8ft strips, however 8 foot would have be a little too fragile in my opinion and yes, 4 foot is easier to store. They stack together nicely if you set them back to back so they can nestle a little bit into one another. I hope I am describing that understandably. 



savagedaddy said:


> I assume they are attached to the the 'posts' by brackets.


They are overlapped and screwed to the posts.


----------



## keithcorcoran (Sep 29, 2010)

easy to store?

that looks good enough to leave up all year!


----------



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

Where did you get those style finials with the studs? You have solved a problem for me with that style. Also what kind of glue did you end up using?
HM


----------



## denial (Oct 4, 2010)

beautiful work love how authentic they look and same question as Hallomarine where did you get the finials at


----------



## bumpkin (Oct 20, 2015)

Ya, I'm with them, where did you get the finials? Great job! You could go into the fence business.


----------



## Bificus (Oct 10, 2015)

"Aleko Fence Gate Cast Iron Decor Finial" - I got them off Amazon 

I think they were a bit loose in the PVC, but that is better than too tight. 

I used a rubber type quick set glue, But it didn't set super fast, so I ended up babysitting each one (bleh) - I would recommend finding something better.


----------



## Bificus (Oct 10, 2015)

And the conclusion:

































































We were expecting all the rain from the hurricane that went through Mexico to arrive on Monday, so in one hour the morning after the party, my friends helped take it back down. It once again looks like this:


----------



## Bificus (Oct 10, 2015)

It is actually a sickness this Halloween decorating thing... We hadn't even finished and I was thinking about the next one

We are thinking about adding a few more panels next year to "enclose" it a bit more. 

While we were cleaning up with the friends, I mentioned a stationary open gate and got some husband grumbles but friend approval... and then I said "arch"......

But I have a little bit of time to let that idea simmer!


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

wow looks really nice.


----------



## sakone1 (Dec 27, 2017)

Very cool, What are the cross pieces. What would you estimate each 4' section cost?


----------

